# Where our dragons



## Ironbark (Mar 16, 2016)

My daughter got me in to reptiles. I've been wanting to get in to the hobby for ages but the wife road blocked any thought. it's only been a month and we have three central beard dragons a red norm a red hypo and a yellow het hypo

My question is where are they all we've been watching webe dragons on you tube and the amazing dragons that bloke has 

closest ive seen is two at Kellyville Pets $900 each yellow trans leatherback they Where apparently the best in the country and they looked OK but not mind blowing all the one you see in reptile down under etc or seem pretty standard to me in contrast as to what's overseas

for example the trans with the purple bellies ect


----------



## Herpo (Mar 16, 2016)

Kellyville pets is great, if your willing to fork over the money. We've been going there for a few years now for Popeye and our cat, and they are great; friendly staff and all, but yeah, pricey.

RDU is worth monitoring, and maybe Aussie Reptile Supplies.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 16, 2016)

Check out Brettix Reptiles. His beardies are amazing.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 16, 2016)

the dragons overseas have been played with and modified to buggery,local reps are a bit behind.Most Aussie breeders have just bred normal dragons/reptiles for years so we are a bit behind on the morph thing but we are catching up quick.


----------



## Ironbark (Mar 16, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> Check out Brettix Reptiles. His beardies are amazing.



Ive seen a few of his advertised


----------

